# Oil sludge 2.5 se



## southpoleman69 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a 2012 Jetta 2.5 with 29000 miles on it. I bought it brand new, and have always taken it to the dealer for anything. I had my oil changed on May 26, at 25000 miles, and had my 30000 mile check at the same time. Everything checked out. I drive 4 miles a day total to and from work, hence the low miles. I checked my oil cap and dipstick today due to my wife for whatever reason. Upon opening them I am floored with the smell of fuel in and on both, and covered in sludge. I googled what I could, but there's too many theories to come to a conclusion of what the issue is. Calling tomorrow to see if I can get it in quick, assuming it's gonna cost me a pretty penny. Was posting out of curiousity if anyone else has experienced the same issue, or can shed some light. Very ****ty timing as I'm looking at trading it in for an Audi, and it's almost paid off. Any help or anything would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

dude relax... its not abnormal... the distance you drive the car is abnormal... that car is barley coming up to operating temperature and is unable to "boil" off the water that is condensing in your oil, that is the "sludge" you are seeing. take the car for a drive...lol a real drive


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

You only drive 4 miles a day. It needs to be driven. Take it out on the highway and get the engine up to operating temperature at least once a week. Your driving habits are the absolute hardest on the car that you can do. I just hope you are kidding when it comes to your daily drive, 2 miles each way to work. Get a bicycle.

What color is the sludge? White/gray, if so it's just condensation. Get that engine up to temp that will boil the water off.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

The engine never gets hot enough, long enough to burn off all the moisture that collects inside the engine, you mainly see this on the underside of the oil cap.

i wouldn't worry about it, just start taking some long trips. Get it on the highway and get on it.


----------

